# Hind Leg "knee" bends out.



## HavaHannah (Nov 23, 2013)

Our vet asked it Hannah had any problems walking, running as he felt her hind "knee" joint was weak. We've have no problems, pain and I never noticed anything until today run around. The hind left knee joint seems to push out now. We have her summer cut and it makes it easier to see. Our vet said it's a common condition for small dogs and that the "fix" is minor surgery. He said that if no pain or difficulty walking, running then it's ok to leave as is. 

Any comments, thoughts or personal experiences on this would be appreciated. Hannah is 3.5, 12.5 lbs.

thanks


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Luxating patellas are very common in small dogs. They have different grades of severity. That's good she's not showing any signs of discomfort with it. I know people with different small breed dogs who had the surgeries and most dogs do very well with it. 

She is an absolute doll by the way!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

My Bichon lived her whole life with a luxating patella. It never progressed to the point of causing her discomfort or disability. Hopefully this will be the case with Hannah. Try not to worry about it. If it does cause her trouble down the road the surgery should fix her up as good as new. Best wishes to you and your sweet girl.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow also has a minor luxating patella on her left hind leg. She kind of hops once in awhile - it kind of looks like she is skipping. The vet said not to worry if it doesn't seem to bother her which it doesn't.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

If you have a dog that has LP then you must be vigilant about keeping their weight down; keeping them slim is best as it will help protect the joints, may slow down the grade progression, and minimize pain.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Django has the same issue, his front leg bows out, we joke that he looks like a bull dog ready to rumble. It's very visible how the leg bends in the X-ray. he's in no pain, runs like a maniac, jumps plays, does everything a havanese should do and he's 12 1/2. My vote is to leave you pup alone, no surgery.


----------



## HavaHannah (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you all for your information and feedback. We will certainly keep an eye on the situation and share any updates or info. we have.

She's a happy HAPPY little girl and love so much to run. We live in S. Fl and her passion is going after the tiny lizards. The excitement she exudes with tail wagging when she "thinks" she's got one is incredible to observe. I see the lizard who has escaped to safety looking at Hannah as Hannah paws the grass thinking "it was just here a second ago". I'm very careful that she doesn't get them but let her try. She has NO desire to eat or lick anything wild...thank goodness, as we have the dreaded Bufo toads here. 
Thanks again and good luck to all your Hav's, Hannah is a joy in our lives for sure.


----------

